# Need Advice on which intake to go with? Beginner Mods also?



## Piff513 (Jun 25, 2012)

I just purchased a 2004 Quicksilver Metallic A4. Bone Stock.
Want to start mods. This is my first and im looking for advice?
Beginner mods. I thought to start with my intake. I've been looking
at Vararam. Any input is greatly appreciated!

Was also curious about which should I do first?
The headers or my exhaust?


----------



## bondpw01 (Jul 2, 2012)

*intake*

I have an 06 gto and I put on a speed by spectra intake. I ordered it from jegs for about $165. I also did a throttle body spacer. These two items made the gas peddle touchier. Made the car exhaust sound different also. From what I have heard do the headers first. They will add around 20hp. I did the exhaust first. I was trying not to void my warranty.


----------



## ZEIKE524 (Dec 28, 2010)

Vararam or Svede for the intake and def. the headers first. Exhaust on these cars does more or less nothing but sound. Not enough power gain to even feel it unless your around 500+ H.P.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Headers first for sure. Exhaust way down the road after cam, heads, etc. The Svede is made for all three years of GTO. The Vararam is made for the '05-'06 LS2.


----------

